# EF Lens on a Pentax?



## altitude604 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just a quick question for those that know about this stuff... My g/f has a fairly recent model Pentax DSLR (can't remember the model number right now) and I was wondering if there is an adapter so that she could use my glass if she wanted?

She's only got the kit lens, but I figure why should she spend a buttload of coin on lenses in the same range if I already have some?

I've seen Pentax with all sorts of wild lenses on them so is this that far fetched?

(My Lenses are listed in my Sig)


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 9, 2011)

No one??? Tried doing some research online and only found stuff for mounting Pentax lenses on Canon bodies... not the other way around.


----------



## BKMOOD (Jan 9, 2011)

Contact the guys (or gals) at www.lensrentals.com or www.keh.com

Both shops are very nice and very helpful.

Be sure you know what type of Pentax camera and mount you are referring to before you call.  They will know if such a thing exists.

Good luck.

PS - I use old manual focus screwmount Pentax lenses on my Canon DSLRs all the time.


----------



## usayit (Jan 9, 2011)

Flange distance of the Pentax K mount is longer than the Canon EF mount.  So you'll have issues there even "IF" there is a way to physically mount the lens.

Even then...

The EF lenses are all electronically controlled.   More specifically, the aperture diaphragm.  This means you'll have no aperture control which is a huge limitation.  


So, I'd say its a long shot.  (you'd have a better chance mounting her Pentax lenses on your Canon EF body)




Pentax K mount is a very very very old design and they have maintained backward compatibility (a good thing).   Many manufacturers adopted the K-mount in various forms.   Plus adapters to mount older M42 lenses makes for a HUGE selection of glass.  This accounts for the "all sorts of wild lenses" you observed.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 9, 2011)

usayit said:


> Flange distance of the Pentax K mount is longer than the Canon EF mount.  So you'll have issues there even "IF" there is a way to physically mount the lens.
> 
> Even then...
> 
> ...




aaaaaaah. okay! thanks!

ah well... was worth checking into it.

lol maybe i can convince her to buy some really cool lenses that i can use then.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Jan 10, 2011)

altitude604 said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Flange distance of the Pentax K mount is longer than the Canon EF mount.  So you'll have issues there even "IF" there is a way to physically mount the lens.
> ...



Or convince her to buy a Canon


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, she's gone back to Full-time Student status so that's not really an option.

I'm looking at getting an M42-EF adapter for some MF lenses, so she could get an adapter and use those I guess.


----------

